# Marineland LED Double Bright 24'' and Bookshelf Tank



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey

I was wondering what you guys thought about using a marineland LED doublebright 24-36'' fixture for the Petco Bookshelf tanks that are 6.6 gallons and 24 inches long?

I'm debating between the doublebrights or the single light fixtures. I also want to opt for the 24-36'' fixture versus the 18-24'' fixture to hopefully provide more even light coverage. The problem is that I want to ensure that the light levels are not too much for the tank as I'd like it to be a low maintenance/low light.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

You could go for the double lights, just make sure you damp down the lighting time to just 5-6 instead of 8-9 hours. Good luck!


----------

